# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ >  استفاده از سرعت F#‎‎ در C#‎‎

## mrbm_2007

سلام با توجه به سرعت بسیار خوب F#‎‎ آیا این امکان وجود داره که قسمت های محاسباتی برنامه رو توی یه پروژه ی F#‎‎ نوشت و بصورت دی ال ال در آورد و توی یه پروژه ی C#‎‎ استفاده کرد؟
این کار شدنیه؟
اگر هست آیا همون سرعت رو خواهد داشت؟

----------


## genius_ali

سلام من زیاد از F#‎‎ سر در نمیارم ولی فکر میکنم اصلا کارش همینه که یک حجم کد ها را کم کنه یعنی مثلا ما توی C#‎‎ یک هزار خط برنامه مینویسیم که این هزار خط توی F#‎‎ هست بعد با یک خط از F#‎‎ کمک میگیرم و اون هزار خط میشه یک خط تا اینجایی که میدونم اما سوال شما من دقیق کار نکردم ولی احتمال زیاد باید بشه چون هردو را فکر میکنم ماکروسافت ساخته پس هم ربط داره
اگه اشتباه کردم یا جوابم ربطی به سوالت نداشت معذرت

----------


## mohammadsepehri

* 					نقل قول: منابع آموزشی #F 				*

 *با سلام -کتاب جدید آموزشی اف شارپ با امکانات خیلی زیاد از انتشارات دیباگران منتشر شده است . لینک خرید کتاب هم  اینه :
http://www.mftshop.com/productdetail...type=b&id=7608* *
پیشنهاد میکنم امتحان کنید . 						*

----------

